# No heat from face vent



## DD603 (Mar 15, 2003)

"Face"Vent works with a/c and outside air but when I turn on the heater only the defrost vent works and only cold air comes out .All fuses are good. Solenoid valves all seem to be working and I can't find any bad vacumn hoses. So, basically, I have no heater. I checked all vacumn hoses at vacumn tank. This is a non-turbo car. Any ideas??? Thanks in advance.


----------



## DD603 (Mar 15, 2003)

Ooops! That would be a 1988 300 ZX non turbo


----------



## 88' 300zx (Jul 9, 2003)

sorry bud I have the same car, and if u havent had it for longjust wait. every thing else will start to srewup and break. have funn, mine does the same thing, wear a thick coat!


----------



## DD603 (Mar 15, 2003)

I've had the car for three years with no problems. The dealer mechanic wants to replace everything to do with the heater with a huge cost. It's a third vehicle for me so I can wait till I fiqure out the problem. I am suspicious of the vacumn tank behind the passenger side headlight. $108 for a new one. If that's not it, I'ts not returnable. Maybe I've missed a cracked vacumn hose. The mystery contiues. Later. D.G.


----------

